# www.lcd-monitor-repair.com



## ndi55 (28 مايو 2010)

اخيراً 
اخيراً 
اخيراً 
وبعد طول العناء والبحث على الانترنت ليلاً ونهاراً
استطعت ان احضر لكم الكتاب الاول والمطلوب عالمياً
في تصليح شاشات LCD
http://www.lcd-monitor-repair.com/
The cost today is just $47.77​

ولكن من اجل ان تعم الفائدة وان يستفيد من هذا العمل اكبر عدد من الناس
خاصةً المبتدئين امثالي اقدم لكم اليوم هذا الكتاب مجاناً لوجه الله تعالى ولا اريد منكم الا دعوة صادقة 
(ان يهديني الله تعالى وان يرزقني الزوجة الصالحة والذرية الصالحة ان شاء الله تعالى)​ 
واليكم رابط الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/document/vGUslzdr/lcd-repair_guide__Ingles_.htm
وشكراً
لكم​


----------



## alno5ada (31 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الأحد (25 يونيو 2010)

أما أنا فعاجز عن الشكر يا أخ ndi55 على روابطك لكورسات Jestine yong التي لا يقدر قيمتها إلا من داخ ورائها أسابيع مثلي وقلب الشبكة رأسا على عقب ، وجزاك الله عني خيرا.

ولكن أخى هناك كتاب آخر لنفس الكاتب كنت أتمنى أن أجده عندك وهو
 "TROUBLESHOOTING & REPAIRING SWICH MODE POWER SUPPLIES"


----------



## eng_moh (26 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ammi (24 يوليو 2010)

انت اكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## naimi (20 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي و مبارك عليك الشهر الفضيل


----------



## ادور (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ndi55 (15 يناير 2011)

انا اعتذز عن هذا الانقطاع لكن كنت احاول جاهدا الحصول على بعض الكتب القيمة لكن للاسف لم احصل على الكثير


----------



## new Eng 1 (17 يناير 2011)

أخي الله يرزقق الزوجة الصالحة والمال الطيب الحلال 
لكن الملف قد حذف من قبل موقع التحميل فارجومنك ان تعيد رفعه 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanmm (17 يناير 2011)

اللينك لا يعمل
This file is no longer available because of a claim by _4shared Support Team_.


----------



## زيدات (18 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ياسر حماد (18 يناير 2011)

اخى الشكر لن يوفيك حقك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر حماد (18 يناير 2011)

اخى اللينك لا يعمل ارجو اعاده رفعه


----------



## محمدالقبالي (19 يناير 2011)

اخواني الكرام الرجاء اعادة رفع الرابط للكتاب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 يناير 2011)

لو قراتم رسالة الخطأ ستجدوا أن الموقع حذفها لكون الكتاب محمى وهو للبيع والنسخة تعتبر غير قانونية لذا تم حذفه ولا يمكن إعادة رفعها مرة أخرى


----------



## محمدالقبالي (20 يناير 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> لو قراتم رسالة الخطأ ستجدوا أن الموقع حذفها لكون الكتاب محمى وهو للبيع والنسخة تعتبر غير قانونية لذا تم حذفه ولا يمكن إعادة رفعها مرة أخرى



اخي الكريم ماجد عباس محمد
انا عارف انه تم الحذف لاسباب حقوق الملكية ولكن
اذا كنت قد حملت الكتاب ارجو منك رفعه لاي سرفر باسم اخر
تحياتي الخاصه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 يناير 2011)

معذرة لم أحمل هذا الكتاب
و طبعا تعلم أن قواعد المنتدى لا تدعم اهدار حقوق الملكية


----------



## ادور (23 يناير 2011)

الموضوع عند العضو في الملف ناقص 
ولك التقدم والنجاح


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك *
جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## ndi55 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.bitshareflare.com/lcd-monitor-repair-jestine-yong.html


----------



## ndi55 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

http://arab-training.com/vb/t36341.html


----------



## safwat azez (8 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم جزاك اللة خيرا و شكرا لك


----------



## ndi55 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

http://depositfiles.com/files/y0zi0oayd


----------



## ndi55 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ndi55 قال:


> اخيراً
> اخيراً
> اخيراً
> وبعد طول العناء والبحث على الانترنت ليلاً ونهاراً
> ...



تم تعديل الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4O81C_pY/lcd-repair_guide__Ingles_.htm


----------

